# Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM --- Soft?



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought this lens brand new a month ago to be used on my XSI after  reading rave reviews... However, I've had a lot of soft images with it  and the AF sucks. I do admit that some of the photos are stellar but  overall the quality isn't what I was expecting... I've tried every type  of setting but the clarity is lacking big time. Is it possible that I  just got a bad copy?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2010)

What apertures are you using?

If you're shooting wide open, or close to it - that may be the source of the problems...

Why Focus-Recompose Sucks


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> What apertures are you using?
> 
> If you're shooting wide open, or close to it - that may be the source of the problems...
> 
> Why Focus-Recompose Sucks


 Literally, I've tried most of them... Lately mostly f/2.0-9.0


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 6, 2010)

If you suspect it may be the lens, send it to a Canon shop while it is still under warranty.


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe I'm just too use to IS and I can't stand still... Perhaps some diazepam instead of a new lens would be better.


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> If you suspect it may be the lens, send it to a Canon shop while it is still under warranty.


Yup, I may end up having to do just that.


----------



## usayit (Aug 6, 2010)

This whole thread would make more sense with samples + EXIF.


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

usayit said:


> This whole thread would make more sense with samples + EXIF.


True! I'm off to bed in a little bit, but I'll load some up tomorrow. I'm curious to see what people's opinions are. Whether its me or the lens.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2010)

biostockman said:


> Maybe I'm just too use to IS and I can't stand still... Perhaps some diazepam instead of a new lens would be better.



Maybe some heroine ... good stuff.  Like usayit said - got pics?


----------



## Overread (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 to USA - we need to see examples and the EXIF settings as well as details on how you took the photos (ie handheld, tripod, in strong wind, how you focused the shot etc)..
Also post up some 100% crops from the sharpest points on the shots so that we can get an idea of the fullsize quality that you are getting with the setup


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2010)

biostockman said:


> Whether its me or the lens.



Hard to say without seeing pictures, but - since I have that lens, I'm inclined to think it's you...


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> biostockman said:
> 
> 
> > Whether its me or the lens.
> ...


I shall, I have to pull them off my external. I'll place them up tomorrow... I'm thinking its something to do with the AF, it's just not consistent. But again... I'll put some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2010)

BTW - don't take that as an insult or anything...  If you don't normally shoot with fast primes, they can take a little getting used to...


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have that lens and it's slow on AF but it's sharp, even wide open.

Are you happy with the sharpness of all your other lenses?
If so send it back for re-calibration.







At f1.4


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> BTW - don't take that as an insult or anything...  If you don't normally shoot with fast primes, they can take a little getting used to...


Not insulted at all... It's my first prime and I've only used it for a total of about 3-4 hours (about 1000 shots) since purchasing it.


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve01 said:


> I have that lens and it's slow on AF but it's sharp, even wide open.
> 
> Are you happy with the sharpness of all your other lenses?
> If so send it back for re-calibration.


That's amazing... Mine is very dull wide open. 

Yes absolutely! Even my kit 28-135mm is surprisingly much sharper.  I don't get it... I may just take it to the shop where I bought it and have them take a peek. I thought that I may have just needed to get used to it but my results haven't gotten better.


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve01 said:


> I have that lens and it's slow on AF but it's sharp, even wide open.
> 
> Are you happy with the sharpness of all your other lenses?
> If so send it back for re-calibration.
> ...


Oh yeah... Not even close on mine!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve01 said:


> At f1.4



Is that the trim on a couch or something?


----------



## biostockman (Aug 6, 2010)

This is the only photo I have on this computer taken from the Canon 50mm f/1.4 taken @ f/3.6... I'll upload more tomorrow.


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 6, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Is that the trim on a couch or something?


 
LOL
Not even close.
Rivets on an old steam locomotive.


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 6, 2010)

biostockman said:


> Steve01 said:
> 
> 
> > I have that lens and it's slow on AF but it's sharp, even wide open.
> ...


 
Send it to Canon 
15955 Alton Pkwy
Irvine, CA 92618
(949) 753-4237

There's an 800# I just don't have it handy.

I was never happy with my camera, the photos weren't sharp in my opinion.
I stupidly lived with this for years.
I finely sent it to Canon for cleaning and re-calibration and now I'm getting jaw dropping sharp images.

My camera, brand new, was never right.
Send the lens in for recalibration, if the camera is under warranty, send that in too.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 7, 2010)

biostockman said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > BTW - don't take that as an insult or anything...  If you don't normally shoot with fast primes, they can take a little getting used to...
> ...



I'd try slowing down instead of the machine gun approach I don't shoot off a 1000 shots a week if not working full time and you do need to be steady/holding and breathing correctly, pretty much the same as using a scoped rifle. H


----------



## Moellertime (Aug 7, 2010)

I have that lens and I use it on the same body. Between F/1.4 and 2.0 it is a little bit soft but past 2.0 I have found it to be extremely sharp at shutter speeds as slow as 1/30 so I am guessing you got a bad copy.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 7, 2010)

should be sharp throughout, calibration time for canon methinks. H


----------

